

Make a connected barometer shield for the Arduino uno – using an ESP8266 - digitaljunky
http://digitaljunky.io/make-a-connected-barometer-shield-for-arduino-uno/

======
kimi
I have this board from Ethermania at home
[https://github.com/ethermania/WeatherShield1](https://github.com/ethermania/WeatherShield1)
and it works just great. Really inexpensive and the software is easy to
modify.

